# Dealing with those comments from friends and family! Portadown, Wed 5 Mar, 7.30



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Please be advised that the next meeting will take place on *Wednesday 5th March 2014 at 7.30pm in Brownlow Community Hub, Craigavon*. I will be running an interactive workshop for part of this meeting entitled "*Coping with family, friends and colleagues*". You may have had a hurtful comment made at some stage in your journey and I would like some people to consider sharing these sensitively with the group. Hopefully we can all then discuss how we can be resilient to future inappropriate comments. I am also aware that Mother's day is coming up soon and I would like you all to be "as prepared as possible" for the day by taking on board some of the "resilience methods". 

I recently met a staff member, called Nuria, from a Spanish clinic who would like to come along to the latter part of the meeting. Nuria will bring along some clinic brochures and she will be available at the end of the meeting if anyone wishes to talk to her about *fertility treatment overseas*. 

Can I please ask that you *let me know of your attendance by return email or text*. Many thanks
Sharon Davidson, [email protected], 07837 987562


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there

I've only joined FF and I'm so sorry to have missed out on such a useful workshop. One of the most difficult things I've found with recurrent miscarriage is the effects it's had on my relationship and my friendships with people - particularly in terms of dealing with insensitive comments.

After the fourth miscarriage, I ended up writing a blog - as I found this the least confrontational way of explaining to friends what I was going through and the effect their comments had on me. I was very surprised by the positive way they reacted and by the fact that so many friends and family were so nervous about saying 'the right thing' that they couldn't help but mess it up. Here's the link I wrote about it - it was written during a very difficult time and is purely from my perspective but if it helps some of you explain to friends what it's like, I'd be more than happy for you to share it:

http://theincrediblemiscarriagewoman.wordpress.com/2014/04/17/my-modern-guide-to-miscarriage-etiquette/


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi there,  

There is another workshop running on Wednesday 6th August.  You are welcome to join us. Dealingwith being cchildless in the summer is the theme. Are you interested?  Let me know. Your more than welcome.


----------

